# How do you train birds not to bite an expensive leather lounge?



## freddyboy (Sep 2, 2009)

Any ideas on how I can stop the birds from biting the lounge. They dont have a little jungle gym/playground thing as I cant find any. I know that they rather being around us as well.

They pick at the lounge. My partner and I both say no or even tap the lounge when we see them picking at it.

I know someone said that they are like kids, and intelligent, so I am hoping by a few firm nos would do the trick.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

You can't stop them. They like it. You can only keep them out of the room, give them something more interesting or throw a sheet over it. Even then, they'll have a go at it the instant your back is turned. 
They love ripping paper and cardboard.
Birds love drama. If you shout or knock, they may very well do it for a predictable reaction.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You drape a sheet over the lounge so they can't pick at it. That's the only type of "training" that will work.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

you don't have to buy a play gym, you can make your own with safe tree branches, or PVC pipe. 

and as stated they're going to chew - that's what birds do , distract them with toys, paper, safe things to chew on instead of the couch. Or cover it up while they're out


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

freddyboy said:


> I know someone said that they are like kids, and intelligent, so I am hoping by a few firm nos would do the trick.


They're not so much like kids, they're more like toddlers. And as far as toddlers are concerned, whatever they aren't supposed to do, is exactly what they want to do. Have lots of foot toys and things around the sofa that they can chew on, and cover it so they can't see it anywhere. You can always uncover it when they're in the cage.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I would be doing a sheet or blanket over the lounge when they are out as suggested.


----------

